

Hardware vs. Software: This Decade's Defining Technology Battle - cwan
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/01/20/hardware-vs-software/

======
barrkel
HW vs SW seems to be a false dichotomy to me. It's a matter of time, rather
than fundamental difference. Software is slower but more flexible. Hardware
flows into new niches as it gets more powerful and has lower energy costs, and
when it has a surplus of power, much of its function moves into software.

